# Temporary Speedlite Wall Mounts



## Ozarker (Nov 12, 2016)

The angels are singing! For a long time I have wished for a way to put speedlites on a wall when shooting a meeting, party, etc. so that speedlites on stands are not vulnerable to being knocked over by kids, etc.

Here's the solution. The mount sticks like those no damage picture hangers or hooks that we use at home on the walls.

Check it out: https://www.tethertools.com/product/rapidmount-slx-with-rapidstrips/?gclid=CMjhs67Uo9ACFRVrfgod4J0MEw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice find!

I typically use either a Justin clamp on a bookcase or other piece of tall furniture, or I use a Manfrotto 1051 (2' footprint) with one of the Manfrotto 10-lb orange lead weights on the bottom.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi CanonFanBoy. 
That looks like it could be useful, I have used my Manfrotto 241B vacuum mounts fixed to windows and gloss painted doors to hold flashes, that maybe a little less versatile than the vacuum mount and brackets but it is a darn sight cheaper and smaller alternative. 

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> The angels are singing! For a long time I have wished for a way to put speedlites on a wall when shooting a meeting, party, etc. so that speedlites on stands are not vulnerable to being knocked over by kids, etc.
> 
> Here's the solution. The mount sticks like those no damage picture hangers or hooks that we use at home on the walls.
> 
> Check it out: https://www.tethertools.com/product/rapidmount-slx-with-rapidstrips/?gclid=CMjhs67Uo9ACFRVrfgod4J0MEw


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 12, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Nice find!
> 
> I typically use either a Justin clamp on a bookcase or other piece of tall furniture, or I use a Manfrotto 1051 (2' footprint) with one of the Manfrotto 10-lb orange lead weights on the bottom.



I'm about the same. I have 4 of the Manfrotto 5001B Nano stands and the generic Adorama bags I filled with clean gravel. Problem is that I still worry about the things getting knocked over and the bags of gravel are a PITA to carry around.

I just checked and, of course, they are sold on Amazon. A 30 pack of the sticky pads are just $14.99 I think. It is all prime so, free shipping.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 12, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CanonFanBoy.
> That looks like it could be useful, I have used my Manfrotto 241B vacuum mounts fixed to windows and gloss painted doors to hold flashes, that maybe a little less versatile than the vacuum mount and brackets but it is a darn sight cheaper and smaller alternative.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Hi Graham,

I had no idea Manfrotto had the suction cup mounts.

For my use there are no handy windows and I'm afraid a door would crush my speedlite.

This product makes me want to go from 7 to 15 Canon speedlites.  Just kidding about completing the 15 set. A huge hall could be lit up and get a fast shutter speed. I need to look around for lightly used 600EX-RTs.


----------



## pwp (Nov 19, 2016)

In situations where I need a flash tucked in close to a wall and difficult to trip on or get bumped over, I use a Manfrotto Auto-Pole (or two) and use a suitable clamp for either speedlight or more often, Einsteins.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Autopoles/ci/1407/N/3715154793
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Clamps-Clips/ci/1353/N/4062040374?origSearch=clamp

Depending on the project, if my studio feels a little narrow, I use the auto-poles to deliver a much smaller footprint than regular lightstands. Ceiling tracks are another floor-clearing solution.
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/250247-REG/Delta_40632_Scissor_Light_Mover_System.html
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1068751-REG/arri_s2_tk1012_fly_track_rail_kit.html

Got to hand it to Tether Tools though. They come up with true left-field solutions.

-pw


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 19, 2016)

pwp said:


> In situations where I need a flash tucked in close to a wall and difficult to trip on or get bumped over, I use a Manfrotto Auto-Pole (or two) and use a suitable clamp for either speedlight or more often, Einsteins.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Autopoles/ci/1407/N/3715154793
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Clamps-Clips/ci/1353/N/4062040374?origSearch=clamp
> ...



Those auto poles are cool. 

Another thing you might like to check is the local truck stop for load locks. They are cheaper, but much heavier I'm sure. The auto poles look just like them.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
An alternative alternative! 
How about the plasterboard supports, not rack driven, but support 30kgs / 66lbs and even cheaper still. 

Cheers, Graham. 



CanonFanBoy said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > In situations where I need a flash tucked in close to a wall and difficult to trip on or get bumped over, I use a Manfrotto Auto-Pole (or two) and use a suitable clamp for either speedlight or more often, Einsteins.
> ...


----------



## Alex_M (Nov 20, 2016)

here is the alternative for you,Sir!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-x-Drywall-Plasterboard-Builders-Adjustable-Easy-Props-/381810429666

cheap as chips, support up to 40 kg load. don't call me cheap. I don't like over spending 




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> An alternative alternative!
> How about the plasterboard supports, not rack driven, but support 30kgs / 66lbs and even cheaper still.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 20, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> here is the alternative for you,Sir!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-x-Drywall-Plasterboard-Builders-Adjustable-Easy-Props-/381810429666
> 
> ...



You guys are awesome.

Don't knock being cheap. I once had a cheap girlfriend I loved very much.


----------



## craiglove (Nov 23, 2016)

Also, the mini Cardellini clamps are great to have in your bag. I worked in the motion picture biz and we used them everywhere. I carry two of the Mini clamps in my bag and you can buy them with a little Manfrotto ball head as well. You can buy them from Steve (the manufacturer) at Film Crew Services. Wonderful little devices and a very solid mount!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 26, 2016)

craiglove said:


> Also, the mini Cardellini clamps are great to have in your bag. I worked in the motion picture biz and we used them everywhere. I carry two of the Mini clamps in my bag and you can buy them with a little Manfrotto ball head as well. You can buy them from Steve (the manufacturer) at Film Crew Services. Wonderful little devices and a very solid mount!



Great tip!


----------

